# [GENTOO]Sofware en codigo fuente(Cerrado)

## quilosaq

Pondré un ejemplo.

En portage existe mozilla-firefox y mozilla-firefox-bin. El primero es un ebuild que descarga código fuente y lo compila mientras que el segundo descarga directamente binarios y los copia (instala) en el sistema.

¿Por qué el navegador opera se llama opera y no opera-bin?

¿Quién pone nombre a los ebuilds?

¿Cómo puedo saber si estoy instalando un software basado en fuentes o en binarios?

Un saludoLast edited by quilosaq on Thu Dec 31, 2009 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JotaCE

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Pondré un ejemplo.
> 
> En portage existe mozilla-firefox y mozilla-firefox-bin. El primero es un ebuild que descarga código fuente y lo compila mientras que el segundo descarga directamente binarios y los copia (instala) en el sistema.
> 
> ¿Por qué el navegador opera se llama opera y no opera-bin?
> ...

 

1.- Tal vez no hay un binario de opera por que no es mucha gente los que lo usan y no ha sido necesario

2.- Los desarrolladores de Gentoo

3.- Gentoo casi exclusibamente usa codigo fuente para instalar las aplicacione, excepto firefox y openoffice (pueden haber mas) de los que se disponen binarios. Algunos programas comerciales como Nero, vmware, java, etc solo disponen de binarios para gentoo, saludos.

----------

## Txema

No puede haber más que un opera, para qué llamarlo opera-bin si no existe posibilidad de confundirlo.

Opera es software privativo y como tal su código fuente no está disponible, por lo tanto no se puede compilar. lo único que se puede hacer es instalar el paquete como viene. Otro ejemplo de esto son los drivers de nvidia, no existe paquete -bin, y son embargo es precisamente eso lo que se instala, y no el código fuente  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

Complementando lo que dicen los colegas, las versiones -bin de Firefox y OpenOffice están disponibles en portage por motivos específicos. En el caso de Firefox es por la incompatibilidad que existe entre la versión de 64 bits y plugins de 32 bits como flash y java (ojo que esto ha mejorado, tenemos flash de 64 bits y icedtea). En el caso de OpenOffice es por su extremadamente largo y pesado proceso de compilación. Antes también existía un mplayer-bin, que podía utilizar los codecs de windows media video y real video (32 bits), pero una vez que mplayer incluyó soporte nativo para estos formatos ya no fue necesaria una versión binaria.

¡Saludos!

----------

## quilosaq

Gracias por los comentarios.

Siendo mas concreto, pretendo usar gentoo sólo con software del que pueda tener su código fuente. ¿Proveé gentoo algún mecanismo para distinguir este software?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> Siendo mas concreto, pretendo usar gentoo sólo con software del que pueda tener su código fuente. ¿Proveé gentoo algún mecanismo para distinguir este software?

 

Las licencias puedes verlas en www.gentoo-portage.com, con eix puedes buscar paquetes por licencias con la opción -L

Es todo lo que sé sobre licencias, yo siempre investigo el software que uso y eso incluye claro la licencia, hoy dia el único software de código cerrado que tengo instalado en mi máquina es Flash para firefox.

Saludos.

----------

## Stolz

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Gracias por los comentarios.
> 
> Siendo mas concreto, pretendo usar gentoo sólo con software del que pueda tener su código fuente. ¿Proveé gentoo algún mecanismo para distinguir este software?

 

En las últimas versiones de Portage existe la variable ACCEPT_LICENSE de make.conf. La última vez que busqué información aún no estaba documentada aunque a mi ya me ha tocado modificarla para algunos juegos. Se supone que con ella puedes indicar qué licencias aceptas o no. Muchas licencias llevan implícito que se incluya el código, con lo que ya tienes un mecanismo para lo que quieres.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## quilosaq

Gracias.

Investigaré esa ACCEPT_LICENSE a ver si me sirve.

----------

